# 270/271 and 276/277 Claim Status



## TWM1019 (Sep 11, 2008)

Does any one know if 270/271 eligibility and 276/277 claim status transactions are included in the new rule? CMS seems quiet on the subject of whether all of the HIPAA standards will be upgraded with this round of rule making or whether it will be limited to just the claims transactions.  Thank you. Theresa Marshall MT (ASCP) CPC


----------

